# what kind of printer or how to print like this



## reignsmart (Mar 4, 2017)

im new and glad to be here.
can you please help me this? how to print under garments label like to photos below?
thank you


http://i563.photobucket.com/albums/ss74/t2boi/17142524_10202785868284011_842569180_o_zpsihbgifh6.jpg

http://i563.photobucket.com/albums/ss74/t2boi/17124580_10202785868244010_858394479_n_zpsdmkcgqyg.jpg


----------



## reignsmart (Mar 4, 2017)

http://i563.photobucket.com/albums/ss74/t2boi/17124580_10202785868244010_858394479_n_zpsdmkcgqyg.jpg

http://i563.photobucket.com/albums/ss74/t2boi/17142524_10202785868284011_842569180_o_zpsihbgifh6.jpg

sorry dont know how to attach immage


----------



## DePrintCulture (Jun 1, 2015)

You can explore heat transfer method using white toner printer


Regards,
De Print Culture 
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.deprintculture.com


----------



## Rex Images (Mar 6, 2017)

I separate the colors on my Epson printer for the different screens to burn. The black does not come out super black, but is probably okay. How would I make it blacker without changing all my colors of the image to black, one at a time. My printer should print it out a little blacker for all the colors than it is. what setting do I need to use? Anyone know?


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

Heat transfer method is best to do this.


----------

